# Timor monitor for slae



## Terry63 (Sep 14, 2008)

Young Timor Monitor, not sure of age or sex as it was not sexed at birth. 
eats and sheds well, eating pinkies and crickets. 
From nose to vent 7 inches, Full length 14 inches. 
Still a little skittish when first being picked up, but it is once out, very calm. 
£150 to good home. 

Telephone: 07919370092 
Location: Chester/Cheshire


----------



## kitsabitsa (Oct 28, 2008)

how big to they grow and what size viv do they need


----------

